# Slot Cars



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Gary,
When I was young we had Fly Cars. They ran on Slot tracks. Thy were very fast. I gave my cars,tires, and motors away a long time ago. I want to get back into it. Do you know or have you heard if any slot car tracks are around anymore?? They would know where to get the cars and stuff.

Thanks in advance,
Biggie


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

pasadena raceway has 2 nice tracks. Nats are held there every year I think.Behind Almeda Mall 713-946-2884 Hes open from 2 till 10


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Thanks a lot Madf1man. I'll give 'em a call.

Biggie


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good thing MadF1Man is here Bigwater. I have no idea what Fly cars are. But Im interested.  What scale are they? 24th? Were racing 28th scale RC cars this Sunday if you like to check it out. Its on the west side of town, I10 and Wilcrest area. Your more than invited bro!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Took some of my flyers out there and hung out awhile. Cool stuff and cheeeeeeap. I saw a car do 3.5 second laps and could barely keep up. Lap record is 1.5!!!!!!!!!!!!! It aint a small track either


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Trey.*



madf1man said:


> Took some of my flyers out there and hung out awhile. Cool stuff and cheeeeeeap. I saw a car do 3.5 second laps and could barely keep up. Lap record is 1.5!!!!!!!!!!!!! It aint a small track either


I can understand the cool and cheap factor. Thats the draw to racers on a budget in any form of racing. I think RC is a step ahead of slots mainly because of the fact that you can steer them insted of not steering them.

You have a copy of your flyer? Post it up!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Gary,

It's been so many years since I've raced them that it's difficult to explain. I was very young when I had them. I think they were 1/24 but knot sure. All I need to do is go visit them and I'll remember. Everything will come back to me. I remember we had some high quality glue that we would put on the tires to make them grab. The Higher dollar controller you had, the faster the car would go. I had one of the fastest Fly cars around. It's a lot different from Rc but still reel fun. 

Biggie:fish:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Biggy.*

You can get into RC for about the same price. These are called Koyosho Mini Zs and are getting really popular around here due to the low cost.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I still like the HO scale slots. I need some pieces of old Aurora track to get mine back up and running. Anybody got any?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Thats cool Gary. What is that silver thing on top a Motor mount?

Biggie


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Atomic Dampner system used to control the rearend suspension


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I like those 10 microfarad Caps. I was thinking the same thing for the slots. I believe it's illegal in slots. these guys surely have already thought of it.

Biggie


----------



## Newt (May 25, 2004)

The old slot cars were 1/24 scale. I still have my old slot car box. I use it for reloading stuff.


----------



## craig (Oct 13, 2004)

I didn't see these guys mentioned before, so I will now...

Houston Scale Raceway (sp?) on Cypress - North Houston has a nice track and features 1/32 scale cars - which are almost as detailed as a die cast static model.

Check out their website -http://hsarc.net/


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks for the link to the slot car track.i used to run them many yrs ago but the track i ran at closed and i didn't know of any other tracks close so i gave it up.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Man, this is really close to my house - I'm gonna have to go check this out. With my recent budget cuts this may make more sense for a hobby for me now.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, done did it - my daughter and I went to watch these guys race last night and she loved it!! So we got hooked up with a track set - LeMans too! Gonna do some home racing and may go race with the crew up there from time to time. Looks like fun and totally reminds me of my childhood of playing with the HO scales!

This ought to be fun!
PD2


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Nothin cheap about the wing cars*



Gary said:


> I can understand the cool and cheap factor. Thats the draw to racers on a budget in any form of racing. I think RC is a step ahead of slots mainly because of the fact that you can steer them insted of not steering them.
> 
> You have a copy of your flyer? Post it up!


I used to frequent Pasadena raceway with my older kids years ago. PA watson is the owner and he still runs the track. You can get in with the basic begginer car and controller for about a 100.00 bucks. But as you move up in classes the cars and the controllers get more expensive. 
Here is a link for 1/24 scale cars on E-Bay this is what they run on that track.

http://toys.listings.ebay.com/Modern-1970-Now_1-24_W0QQfromZR4QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ2617QQsocmdZListingItemList

Lots of bang for the buck.

I often think that if someone with some cash would open a Hobby shop with 2 or 3 very large slot car tracks and an indoor RC electric track that it would go through the roof with buisness. Sell all types of Hobby stuff that people like to spend money on, crafts, Aircraft, boats, and cars etc... People just love this stuff, but as I stated before there just isn't enough tracks around and they are not open all the time. If the track was open every day until say 9:00pm people could play after work. 
Ok enough dreaming I just woke up.
Later 
Larry


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

physhstyx said:


> I often think that if someone with some cash would open a Hobby shop with 2 or 3 very large slot car tracks and an indoor RC electric track that it would go through the roof with buisness. Sell all types of Hobby stuff that people like to spend money on, crafts, Aircraft, boats, and cars etc... People just love this stuff, but as I stated before there just isn't enough tracks around and they are not open all the time. If the track was open every day until say 9:00pm people could play after work.
> Ok enough dreaming I just woke up.
> Later
> Larry


Actually, Meir at M&M has this - he has a slot car track as well as the off-road R/C track. The difference is that he does not promote very many races there nor do they hold them regularly. I guess that it could be attributed to one of the reasons that M&M is still around - they do EVERY THING hobby related nearly - slots, R/C cars, boats, planes, plus other things. VERY comparable to a Hobby Town for sure, as far as inventory and things they carry.

Personally, I'm thinking of going the way of slots and stepping away from R/C for a while. Budget and time, as well as the interest level of my daughter to do some hobby with her dad seems to be driving most of this decision. I still have not made the decision 100%, but things are looking more and more like it.....

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

physhstyx said:


> I used to frequent Pasadena raceway with my older kids years ago. PA watson is the owner and he still runs the track. You can get in with the basic begginer car and controller for about a 100.00 bucks. But as you move up in classes the cars and the controllers get more expensive.
> Here is a link for 1/24 scale cars on E-Bay this is what they run on that track.
> 
> http://toys.listings.ebay.com/Modern-1970-Now_1-24_W0QQfromZR4QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ2617QQsocmdZListingItemList
> ...


PA Watson just opened a track in Katy. Im gonna check into slots just for grins.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> PA Watson just opened a track in Katy. Im gonna check into slots just for grins.


Really? Where? I went and ran a car I had last night at the HSARC on Cypress N. Houston and had some fun. The cars are cheap and at $10 per night to race (which includes the rental for a controller) you just can't beat it! Plus its indoors and no weather delays. It's not as easy as it looks, is all I can say.

Let me know where the Katy place is.......

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Really? Where? I went and ran a car I had last night at the HSARC on Cypress N. Houston and had some fun. The cars are cheap and at $10 per night to race (which includes the rental for a controller) you just can't beat it! Plus its indoors and no weather delays. It's not as easy as it looks, is all I can say.
> 
> Let me know where the Katy place is.......
> 
> PD2


A guy at work brought me a flyer and a card from there. I left it at work though. I do remember its on So. Mason next to Fuzzy's pizza?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> A guy at work brought me a flyer and a card from there. I left it at work though. I do remember its on So. Mason next to Fuzzy's pizza?


I know exactly where that is at! SWEET! Fuzzy's is a great pizza place, BTW! HAHAHA!!!

I'll have to take a ride out and check it out. VERY cool!

HSARC races every Friday night at 6 pm and only runs 1/32 scale cars. They alternate between about 4 classes, for beginners, and then seperate the drivers into Beginners, Intermediate, and Masters. Saturday evenings are for another racing type - American Iron and Touring Car classes. These races seem to be more for fun as they tell racers they can keep their magnets in (the Friday night races are magnets out only).

It was pretty fun and the guys there remind me a lot of our 2CRT guys. Definitely a less expensive way to pull da leeeever!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What cars are guys running? I did some googling and found mainly el cheapo $35 type cars to $450 radical cars. And $250 for a controller? LOL

If I were to get interested in slots I would something like the MiniZs. Around $100


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> What cars are guys running? I did some googling and found mainly el cheapo $35 type cars to $450 radical cars. And $250 for a controller? LOL
> 
> If I were to get interested in slots I would something like the MiniZs. Around $100


Are ya kidding me? Like I said, the HSARC shop has the Challengers/Beginners class cause you can start box stock and not have to worry about building - that is for three levels up called Master's Class.

So, in Challengers you start with box stock LeMans, F1, NASCAR, and GT cars. To give you and idea, I paid $19.99 plus tax for my F1! My most expensive car is my GT - a Ninco Honda NSX Takata racer that costs $45.99 (but since I had got some e-Bay money, it was my Christmas present. Any way, in these classes, none of these cars should cost more than $50 each! And they are box, ready to run with nothing more to do than glue and true the tires - which can be done at the shop for free!

As for the controllers, at HSARC the controllers can be purchased or rented. Purchasing can be as cheap as $50-$60 with is a nice, but low end Professor Motor controller which is all the Challenger's class racers run. OR, you can rent a controller each night for $5!

Then racing is a flat $5 entry fee! So if you go one night and buy what you want to race and sign up to race, you are basicaly looking at not more than $75 and that includes the rented controller, race fee and the car that you want to run for the night! Where else can you do that? I think your $100 limit is MORE than achievable if you do that! And WAY less expensive than even Mini-Z at this point. Maintenance is oiling the bushings and motor as well as greasing the gears and keeping the braids clean and low.

Shoot me an e-mail or PM if you wanna chat more about it bro!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I signed up and posted on the HSARC site bro. Seems like nice guys.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I signed up and posted on the HSARC site bro. Seems like nice guys.


I saw ya.....very nice guys, even when they disagree. Definitely respectable and when we race, we have tons of kids involved. I got my butt whooped by a 8 year old girl. Grant it, she has a bit more track time than I do, but I'm telling ya, its a lot more to it that just pulling a trigger. Fun stuff for sure! Hope you come out one night bro.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Went racing Friday for the first time in a long time! MAN I missed racing! I missed it so much, I took 1st place in Challengers League B and was able to bump up to Challengers League A! Didn't do it cause my daughter said that she wanted to race with me next time I went to the track on a Friday night, so I spent the rest of the night setting up her cars to race there with me. 

It was a fun time for sure! Like I said, I like just about anything that has wheels and you can race!

PD2


----------



## Michaelb323 (Mar 22, 2007)

I got a slot car set with two cars that I can sell you for $50 They have two pistol controllers  Email me at [email protected] BTW I totally loved slot racing and im only 17


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Michaelb323 said:


> I got a slot car set with two cars that I can sell you for $50 They have two pistol controllers  Email me at [email protected] BTW I totally loved slot racing and im only 17


Thanks for the offer, but I'm all set for slot car racing. If you are in the Cypress area, you ought to come out to HSARC and run - Friday nights at 7:00pm and then they also race some different cars on Saturday and Sunday. Friday night is their big night though.

PD2


----------

